# OSHA Fines Republic Steel $147,000 for lack of Face and Hand Protection



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I don't understand why they didn't shut the crane down before working on it, especially if parts were broken. seems like this was just a slap on the wrist ?


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

wildleg said:


> I don't understand why they didn't shut the crane down before working on it, especially if parts were broken.


"Removing wiring" certainly does not sound like troubleshooting to me; that sounds more like a violation of OSHA 1910.333(a)(1). However, if you follow the link to the actual citations it sounds as if this may have occurred while performing voltage testing.


wildleg said:


> seems like this was just a slap on the wrist ?


True, the OSHA fines are not the expensive part. The expensive part comes when the injured person or their family then sues the company which has already been "convicted" if the OSHA citation stands.


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

Yeah, it couldn't be the employees fault at all. 

I'd like to see and hear the whole story.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Is the the same Republic Steel that makes EMT and other electrical products?


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

Michigan Master said:


> True, the OSHA fines are not the expensive part. The expensive part comes when the injured person or their family then sues the company which has already been "convicted" if the OSHA citation stands.


Yeah, just like my neighbor who conveinently had an accident on a fork lift, and sued the company over a seat belt that he wasn't wearing, and now is retired and fishing all the time.
Amazing how a back injury cured itself weeks after settlement,,,,


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

Helmut said:


> Yeah, it couldn't be the employees fault at all.
> 
> I'd like to see and hear the whole story.


True we don't know the whole story, so victim/culprit? Either way when there is an injury it will cost the company money, and the worker can end up disfigured, disabled, or dead. So there should be some strong motivation on both sides to implement and follow safety protocol.

I recently read a story where the director of operations and the safety manager are actually facing criminal charges following a workplace fatality.
http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news...anagers-charged-death-man-cooked-tuna-n349641
.


----------



## eric7379 (Jan 5, 2010)

Helmut said:


> Yeah, it couldn't be the employees fault at all.
> 
> I'd like to see and hear the whole story.


Copy/paste from the OSHA news release above:

"*In this case, that would include a face shield and rubber insulating gloves. The company should be especially aware of this, since OSHA cited Republic Steel earlier in 2014 for similar hazards at its Lorain, Ohio, facility," said Michael Scime, OSHA's area director in Buffalo.

As a result of these conditions, OSHA cited Republic Steel for two repeat violations, with proposed penalties of $70,000 each for the lack of hand and face protection."*


Yeah, I guess that even though Republic Steel has ran into problems with OSHA before with this, they should just be given a free pass. 

Regardless of whether or not it was the employee's own carelessness that caused the accident in the first place, once OSHA steps in and starts investigating, one of the things that they are going to look for is to to see whether or not PPE is provided for the employees and whether or not the proper donning/ doffing training has been given and whether or not the employer is making sure that the employees use the PPE that has been provided. That appears to be one of the big issues here.


----------

